# Dbos



## sally_anne (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi
> I am currently trying to run an old dos program that requires DBOS. 
> Comes up with the Salford University FTN77 programs require DBOS prompt.
> Can you assist me in pointing me in the right direction to obtaining a 
> copy? Thanking in advance for your assistance.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Just did a quick Google search and this is what came up. Not sure if this is what you need.
http://www.arcavia.com/Software/DBOS/index.html


----------



## rogers55 (Mar 25, 2000)

Sally,

FTN77/386 is a Fortran 77 compiler from Salford University using 386 extended memory. Provided with a proprietary DOS extender, DBOS, FTN77/386 offers multi-gigabyte addressing and virtual memory facilities. Graphics, windows, mouse routines and the ability to write your own TSR's are also provided. Fully validated for ANSI standard conformance, FTN77/386 compiles about 20,000 lines of code per minute on a 25Mhz 80386 pc.

Try this site to get a free copy for personal use:
http://www.polyhedron.co.uk/salford/products/ftn77_personal/ftn77pe_terms.html

Regards,
Roger


----------

